# mdsdrv.sys missing!



## DarthJonny

the file is missing from my laptop, its the drivers for windows firewall.
i tried reinstalling windows, no luck.
i tried a SFC/SCANNOW in the command prompt, nope. 
i tried repairing windows, ahhh!!
im gona take it into the store i got it from on saturday, but i want to 
try everything i can. please help 

O_________O


----------



## johnb35

What operating system?  Vista or windows 7 perhaps?  Try this page for help.

http://www.winvistaclub.com/t61.html


----------



## DarthJonny

windows 7

sry that site didnt help much T_T


----------



## Deviousmind

Try booting into safe mode and see if it works then,
When you ran SFC/SCANNOW in the command prompt did you do so as administrator? also this can happen if you have another firewall installed(norm avast,nortons or mcalfee) or if you have a virus, scan your pc with anti malware bytes or superantispyware to check


----------



## lucasbytegenius

If all else fails, you can wipe your HD (which it seems like you didn't do the first time you reinstalled) and reinstall Windows and then you may have to get drivers for your computer unless you reinstalled with the DVD that came with your computer.


----------

